# usb sidewinder working under gentoo/xmame

## glacial_pace

I've scoured xmame and come up empty handed; I'm trying to get my usb sidewinder working under gentoo/xmame, and I don't even know where to start...Is it an X thing, a mame thing, a devfs thing???  Please help

gp

----------

## klieber

this post belongs in its own thread in the hardware forum.  breaking it out.

--kurt

----------

## billatq

You'll need the kernel drivers for the joysticks to be installed, and then add the modules into /etc/modules.autoload.

----------

## glacial_pace

It works w/TuxRacer, but not xmame...

----------

## pablored

Did you get this sorted?

I am trying to get an older gameport version to work.  

You need to pass -jdev /dev/input/js0 (a guess for you) to xmame.  However, I think xmame needs to be compiled with some joystick support.

----------

